# how do you fix error code message 0002000B?



## Barajas & Co (Nov 5, 2009)

does any one know how to fix 0002000B error message for a t-jet blazer? I know it has something to do with internal memory


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

From Michael in our Support Department:

0002000B is indeed an internal memory error happening on the mainboard.
The only option is to replace the mainboard. It is unusual, but I have seen it happen a few times.
I would like to know what was happening when the error occurred (like was it printing and power went out, or anything unusual electrically) and power conditions to the printer - are there known issues with power; is a surge suppressor or line conditioner in use for the printer.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Barajas & Co (Nov 5, 2009)

Just what I feared... but yes it was printing fine. Then I got a 0001001E - sensor was tripped during operation. Lowered the table a bit, it worked one more time and then got tripped again because I saw the light flash on the top. But it didn't look like anything was in the way. That is when the 0002000B error showed up. And no there are no issues with the power. It does have a protector that it is plugged into saying it is grounded and protected.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I would try re-installing your firmware before replacing the Main Board..


----------



## Barajas & Co (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually I just replaced the surge protector and restarted everything and it is working fine now. But thank you for your response.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Sometimes the simplest remedies are the cure.


----------

